# Classes Starting?



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

When do High School or College classes starting for everyone?

At the college my classes start on Wednesday, August 19th.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going back to school - for the first time in a few years - on Tuesday, September 8. 

Anticipatory anxiety has been bubbling already..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

university in my city starts Aug. 24 Im still not sure whether to go or not.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

September 9th.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I had a weekend long break between my 2nd and 3rd year. The 3rd year started July 1st. 

I am in one of the easiest classes of the entire year right now, it almost feels like a vacation. Only 1 more week before this class ends though, after this I will be much more busy.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Monday (ugh) August 31st.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

24th of August here.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

restarted uni last week ^^;


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Aug 17th  dreading a fulll week of school. OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## RemusLupin (Jul 17, 2009)

Aug 25.

already anxious :|


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Aug 17th, my anxiety started up a couple days ago. :S


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My summer class that started yesterday overlaps my community college classes that will start August 31. No break for me.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> on Tuesday, September 8.


Same here.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I'm going back to school - for the first time in a few years - on Tuesday, September 8.
> 
> Anticipatory anxiety has been bubbling already..


Same day for me. I'm also anxious, but I think it has more to do with the mountain of books to read and papers to write by that date!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> 24th of August here.


Ditto. And I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

august 17, but I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

Tomorrow, August 10. Ugh ugh ugh. What an unfairly short summer.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Aug 28


----------



## babines (Jun 26, 2009)

RemusLupin said:


> Aug 25.
> 
> already anxious :|


yep me too


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Classes begin September 10th


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

August 28th.... can't wait...i'm bored as hell!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

August 31th -- I'm so not ready!! But I'm bored as hell too^^


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

next week. anxious about going and the workload.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine start on the 19th too. I'm living at home this year though so it doesn't even feel like it's going to start. I bet it'll feel more like I'm in summer school.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

august 25, anxious but i am so bored here so i can't wait to go back...


----------

